# Truth About the Da Vinci Code



## Scott (Apr 25, 2006)

Westminster Seminary has a site debunking the Da Vinci Code: The Truth about the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2006)

Bad idols on the site! Beware!


----------

